# beam benders for 2002 hymer A class



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi

I understand the light beam on my 2002 hymer can be adjusted relatively easily (for going to Europe), but are beam benders available for the lenses? they're the small round lights.

Many thanks

Lee


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

I usually just cut a circle the right size from a roll of good old duck tape.

Nick.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

On the Hella (glass) lights -just stick a piece of black insulation tape on the main beam lens...if it's the plastic lens DON'T as it won't come off without leaving a mark.


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Good to know that Vic, thanks

Lee


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi

Are there specifics as to the right size and location or do you just make your best guess?

thanks


----------



## zedman (Dec 21, 2012)

can you use tape on the new fiat ducato ????????


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

We used to use the bought beam benders (can't remember the name, but available from Halfords or on the ferry - but bought on line as cheaper). Use the round portion but keep the backing and the other portion. Info sheet on where to put on the stckers. After use put lights on briefly to soften the adhesive and put the backing back on for re-use. Although costing about £5, we got many years of use out of them. The other portion could also later be used for cutting to round shape - to get further uses out of the set! We did think that the lights were not as efficient with the benders on, despite the benders being semi opaque, so thought that using tape might worsen the situation.

DavidL


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

You can rotate the headlights for RHD or LHD but it a terrible job to get at so I resorted to bits of black tape on the lights.
One headlight developed a crack possibly because of the black tape so I now use bought beam benders - proper jobs bought off ebay, much cheaper than Halfords or the ferry. I can make them last several years even through the MOT!


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

The little round ones on early 2000s Hymers? Yes you can do it by revolving them about 15 degs. There is a locking screw but once this is removed its a 1 minute doddle to do. Are yours in a separate body part? An elliptical one about 18 inches across?

The first time you have to take this panel out to take out the locking screw. Thereafter its easy. There is an excellent post from a few years ago on here from a member would did a step by step on it complete with photos. Then forget tape, if you can raise the bonnet you can do it at the ferry/tunnel terminal in seconds.

Lunch time now if you can't find the post I'll look tonight. Let me know.

Oh and don't forget to put an aide memoir under the hood along the lines of clockwise UK (or is anticlockwise :lol: ). Then there are no probs in remembering whether you have done it or not.

Dick


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Glandwr said:


> The little round ones on early 2000s Hymers? Yes you can do it by revolving them about 15 degs. There is a locking screw but once this is removed its a 1 minute doddle to do. Are yours in a separate body part? An elliptical one about 18 inches across?
> 
> The first time you have to take this panel out to take out the locking screw. Thereafter its easy. There is an excellent post from a few years ago on here from a member would did a step by step on it complete with photos. Then forget tape, if you can raise the bonnet you can do it at the ferry/tunnel terminal in seconds.
> 
> ...


And don't mix these rotating to adjust type with the later models which have two little adjustment toggles (one either side on each lamp)


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Glandwr said:


> Lunch time now if you can't find the post I'll look tonight. Let me know.
> 
> Oh and don't forget to put an aide memoir under the hood along the lines of clockwise UK (or is anticlockwise :lol: ). Then there are no probs in remembering whether you have done it or not.
> 
> Dick


here's the post Is your van like this? my 2003 is. Once that has been done and you have familiarised yourself with the workings, thrown the locking screw away and slackened the other two its dead easy to reach in blind and twist one way or the other to the stops. As I said change LHD to RHD in a minute or two.

Dick


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for the replies.

Hi Dick

thanks for going the extra mile!

Mine are the other ones; they are the small round lights but there isn't any surround that opens from the front, only access is from behind.

I have seen the thread in your link and the one peejay started < here > longer term i want to sort something nice out, along the lines of wingnuts fastened onto the screw heads or something, to make it a tool-less easy job, but we are away abroad at the beginning of august and i don't think i'll get chance before we go 

in the interim I think i'll go with either tape or stick on beam benders, i don't know where to stick the tape so i'll have to use beam benders this year.

If anyone has purchased benders that would suit mine, as in the picture below (not my van, random on the internet), could you please post a link so i get the correct ones.










Thanks again
Lee


----------



## 1sebastiand (Sep 7, 2008)

*Beam benders for a 2002 Hymer A class*

I have a 2002 Hymer B544 A class.

It has 4 lamps. The outer 2 are the dipping lamps. I use the big pack from Halfords or channel port shops which has loads of bits for different cars and vans.

I use one with a circle with one wing attached. The circle is about 3 inches diameter and I cut the wing off. Stick the circle bang in the middle of the dipping lamps.

I never take them off!


----------

